# Hitra-Treff 2006



## Anglerboard-Team (16. August 2006)

*Werbung von Hitra Turistservice AS *





Sehr geehrte Gäste,
*Die Neuauflage des Hitra-Treffs - noch diesen Herbst!!*
Nachdem uns sehr viele Kunden und unsere Hausbesitzer, um eine Neuauflage des im Jahr 2004
zum ersten Mal durchgeführten Treffens, gebeten haben organisieren wir für diesen Herbst ein
weiteres Treffen an Bord des Color Line Schiffes «Kronprins Harald». Die Ansetzung des Treffens für
den 13. bis 15.10.2006 ist recht kurzfristig, wir hoffen das Sie trotzdem wieder alle zahlreich mit
dabei seien werden.
Treffen Sie während der zwei Tage dauernden Überfahrt von Kiel nach Oslo und zurück nach Kiel
die meisten unserer Hausbesitzer, viele Hitra-Stammgäste und alle Hitra Turistservice Mitarbeiter
wie Astri, Jan, John-Birger und Jürgen.
Dieses Treffen soll wieder ein „soziales“ Treffen mit allen Gästen und Hausbesitzer sein. Auf der
Hinfahrt werden wir wieder unseren neuen und druckfrischen 2007er Katalog präsentieren.
Nach langen Jahren der erfolgreichen Zusammenarbeit zwischen der Color-Line und 
Hitra Turistservice freuen wir uns Ihnen für diese Fahrt einen absoluten Top-Preis
von   195,-- *  pro Person anbieten zu können.
* Bei Belegung in einer ** Zweibett Aussen oder einer *** Innenkabine
(Für die Unterkunft in einer *** Aussenkabine sind   25,-- pro Person fällig)
Inklusiv ist in diesen Preis die Hin- und Rückfahrt, das Frühstücksbuffet auf Hin und Rückfahrt,
das Skandinavische Buffet am Freitag Abend und einen Begrüssungsumtrunk.






Das offizielle Einladungsschreiben inkl. Programm und Anmeldungsvordruck könnt ihr hier downloaden. (PDF-Dokument; 1,09 MB)


----------

